# New remote for 721 does not accept Toshiba Tv....



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Need help from someone...Just received my 721 which it works flawlwess so far, but one thing disturbs me. I tried to program the remote to my cinema series 27" Toshiba, it does not accept all 7 codes from the manual that it came with.

Called Dish Tech support who says my Tv may not work with this remote. My previous 501 worked ok with the platinum remote as far as the codes are concerned. So I tried programming it to my 21" set (Sony) and it works ok. Confused...Called Mark @ Dish Depot and he said to press down on the tv function button for 5 seconds, then press default 222 and use the power scan up button until the tv turns off. Did this for 15 min. but no luck. Is there a problem with this remote. Even the aux button does not work with my pioneer amp or the tv....Cannot control ther tv power, volume, input select...nothing....Help.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Did you try the platinum codes for the 501 on the 721 remote, that worked for me. I used them for my Sony amp and Sony DVD, neither were in the 721 book


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I have a Toshiba cinema series TV (about 5 years old) that works fine. I took my remote from my 4900 and there is a way (721 manual tells how) to find out what the code on a remote is, so I found out what it was on the 4900 blue button and used the same # on the 721 remote.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I'm not even going to use the remote that the 721 has (well I might occasionally) I am going to teach my Home Theatre Master MX-500 the commands instead.


----------

